# A common, some trees, an ATR & a Gibbet...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Needed some fresh air today so took the kids for a drive and we ended up at Hungerford Common and had a game of frisbie. The car was still quite clean from it's wipe down on Friday so i took some pics too




























The house by the river, would be nice to fish from your living room...










My lad took some close ups
































































I love the trees on the common. I guess it is where the cows eat them?



















Then we took a ride and then a walk up to Coombe Gibbet.























































Amazing views all way round, although rather windy today despite the clear blue sky.





































And then back to the common, although the car had a good layer of chalk and dust by now!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice shots

car looks good too :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice shots Lloydy, is that Zipster i see swinging from the rear view mirror?

drew


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice car really like the ATR and nice locations too, the orange peel on the lower panels is quite bad though isn't it?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice photos. :thumb:

Is that an exhaust back box up the pole?


Maxtor.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

buckas said:


> Nice shots Lloydy, is that Zipster i see swinging from the rear view mirror?
> 
> drew


Lol, the very same. Here he is from the "good ol' days"..





















bigmc said:


> Nice car really like the ATR and nice locations too, the orange peel on the lower panels is quite bad though isn't it?


To be honest it doesn't actually look too bad in the flesh, but does show up in the pics. I reckon there may have even been a respray for some minor damage to the rear at some time in it's previous life as there are feint blending lines on the edge of the roof above the windows. The underside and everything else is all original and the panel gaps are perfect, so it couldn't have been anything major.

I've machined the roof, bonnet and boot and have the sides to do. They may improve a bit with some polishing, but i'll wait and see.



Maxtor said:


> Nice photos. :thumb:
> 
> Is that an exhaust back box up the pole?
> 
> Maxtor.


I told the kids in a most educational manner that it was a light beacon to warn low flying aircraft, until they corrected me and pointed out it is actually a plastic water bottle someone had somehow thrown up there :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

shiny said:


> lol, the very same. Here he is from the "good ol' days"..


 :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Pics aint working Lloyd 

Is the bomb still lying about down at greenham ???


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Used up my free photobucket - pics can be seen here Kev - http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af334/Shiny69uk/Gibbet/

Didn't know there was a bomb lying around at Greenham! Last time i went past there were a load of hippy lesbians outside... that was a few years back now though.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Im off mon> thurs next week if you fancy a meet up for a wee photo shoot?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Might be difficult Kev, work an all that 

Alright for you part timers though


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Alright for you part timers though


I will actually be unemployed from this friday till next :thumb::thumb:


----------

